# Install on TV Box



## myway_1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Would it be easy and practical to install freeBSD onto an Android TV Box? I'm talking about one of the $40 non-brand name ones with a 64 bit ARM processor (A53 Cortex, Amlogic S905).

If for some reason that particular hardware is problematic, then is there another TV box with decent processor and 2GB RAM that would be easier. I would prefer 64 bit but 32 bit would be okay too.

I want to use it to surf the web, stream 1080p from youtube, playback 1080i mpeg2 with good quality deinterlacing and rendering and do spreadsheets and word processing.


----------



## tingo (Dec 10, 2016)

Installing FreeBSD on any given ARM machine apart from the ones already supported by the FreeBSD project is _NOT_ going to be easy. Too many internal things that are different (internal storage, boot devices, console devices, network devices, and so on).
A good candidate would be any small box (Intel NUC, ASRock BeeBox and so on) x86 architecture machine. If you can find one cheap enough.


----------

